# TT Handling



## J-Dogg (2 mo ago)

My Series 3 TT handles like a pig, especially in tight corners. I run ContiSport Contact tyres which I had on my AMG CLA45. They were perfect on the CLA and I think they’re not the problem on my TT. I am thinking of fitting adjustable overcoils, stronger control arms and resetting the steering geometry. Any thoughts please? Oh, and a big hello from down under in Australia, where “spirited” driving is frowned upon. For some context, I am used to throwing a Lotus Elise around and want my TT to handle similarly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk3 forum for better help


----------



## J-Dogg (2 mo ago)

Thanx YELLOW_TT 😎


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure what year your Elise is, but isn't the heaviest Elise like 2000lbs with many of them being even lighter? It's also mid-engine, RWD.

I've never much heard the TT, esp. the Mk3 being referred to as poor handling but I suppose everything is relative and when the comparison is an Elise... Well you're not going to get a car that weighs over _1000lbs_ more, is front-engined, front-heavy, and FWD based...to drive like an Elise all that easily.

FWIW this is what C&D found and said about the base Mk3 car with regards to its chassis and handling prowess:


Car & Driver said:


> If the TT’s straight-line figures are on the verge of sports-car speed, its braking and roadholding are legitimate sports-car performances. And the sensations associated with them are nearly as impressive. Brake feel is excellent. The pedal travels a touch too much, but pressure is consistently firm once the stopping starts. A 70-to-zero braking distance of 151 feet betters the 10Best-winning BMW M235i, as well as one of the M4s we’ve tested. As does 0.98 g on the skidpad. Audi’s Drive Select system ... In either comfort or dynamic mode, the steering is linear, progressive, and weights up beautifully. It’s breezy and light in comfort, and barbell heavy in dynamic.
> ...
> Under even light throttle (cornering), Quattro directs torque aft, relieving pressure on the nose and allowing the TT to rotate readily.
> ...
> With our car’s optional 19-inch wheels ($1000), the ride was fairly harsh, though not unduly so for a car with handling this direct.


I'd do all the tweaks etc. you can on the TT that are within reason and budget but I wouldn't get into thinking you're somehow gonna defy physics as you're not going to be able to change where the engine sits or what wheels are being driven. If you have an Elise, not sure why you'd need the TT to drive the same either--just enjoy it for what it is. When you want the "Lotus experience", get in the Elise instead.


----------

